# I drove my rusty mad max car through a parade



## tobepxt (Dec 2, 2018)

so i have been living in the southeast working up a little money while also building a wasteland inspired car. yesterday was the annual mainx24 parade and block party in town. so i drove through it.


----------



## cosmic girl (Dec 2, 2018)

Neither Shiney nor Chrome, but still pretty damn cool, imo


----------



## nikhil madhusudhanan (Dec 8, 2018)

tobepxt said:


> so i have been living in the southeast working up a little money while also building a wasteland inspired car. yesterday was the annual mainx24 parade and block party in town. so i drove through it.



Nice! Hope you did't get arrested for 'parading without a license', haha


----------



## Ezra Fyre (Dec 8, 2018)

nikhil madhusudhanan said:


> Nice! Hope you did't get arrested for 'parading without a license', haha


Nola (new orleans) practically encourages joining parades ::drinkingbuddy::


----------

